# What ROM are you using and why?



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

I am using Bugless Beast and Franko's kernel.

Why Pete's? Because it is bugless!

Franko's kernel is fast and smooth on the OD GOVERNOR.

All of the other ROMs so far for me have been erratic, too many updates (some twice a day) and bloated with unproven mods.

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I seem to bounce between RootzBoat, GummyNex, and Axiom (formerly known as Zygote). They all have things I like in them but not one is perfect. Definitely digging the bleeding edge features in these roms, so I'm the opposite of the OP.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Gummy + Lean.

Bc it simply works.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Gummy + Lean.
> 
> Bc it simply works.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Agreed.

I also ran the Tranquil Ice 4.0.3 & BAMF Wookie.... the clean stability of Gummy keeps me coming back. I also like the fact that Kejar is active in his ROM support. Not saying other devs don't do it but Kejar, imo, is on it like white on rice.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm running RootzBoat and lean kernel experimental

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

RootzBoat + KangBang FTW! I was using Android Revolution HD 2.1.2 which was also really good!


----------



## Cbaty08 (Sep 1, 2011)

I want to try them all.... does anyone know if the GN will get an app like Boot Manager???


----------



## foo (Jun 15, 2011)

AXI0M 2.1 as of right now


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

Cbaty08 said:


> I want to try them all.... does anyone know if the GN will get an app like Boot Manager???


No. Bootmanager will not work with any samsung phones.


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

Just wondering has anyone have problems with laggy browser,being randomly booted out of the browser, and low data signals before rooting....and did any of these roms fix those issues?


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

redsox 98 said:


> No. Bootmanager will not work with any samsung phones.


Shame too!

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Running RootzBoat 4.0.3 and Imo's 1.1.0 kernel. Fast as hell and still get great battery life.


----------



## phooky (Aug 5, 2011)

i've tried zygote/axiom, rootzboat, and roman's aokp.. aokp has been my favorite by far. it is extremely polished, has a huge amount of customization in 'rom settings', and i just love the concealable pulldown toggles in the notification shade.


----------



## Bimmer323 (Jul 25, 2011)

Another Rootzboat + IMO's kernel user here. Very stable, fast and still has the "Google" logo in the search bar.


----------



## kk4df (Jul 2, 2011)

Right now, Romano's AOKP with Franco's kernel. I may try a few more, but need to give this combo a few days first.

Edit: Google Sky Maps does not work with this combo, so it won't be long until I change.









Edit: Seems to be working after clearing data and reinstalling.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## hille141 (Jul 24, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Gummy + Lean.
> 
> Bc it simply works.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## flip (Nov 23, 2011)

Running Roman aokp build1x with imoseyon 1.1.0 kernel, why? Well I tried zygot2.0 n it was running pretty nice but Romans aokp rom even stock without a kernel it was running like butter I didnt even need to flash a kernel but I guess I'm just a flashoholic but nice tweaks on that rom

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

Still running stock rooted. Played around with a couple but I am personally waiting for the daily updates to slow down. Plus my phone is just perfect right now. Don't feel like re-doing all my apps and such

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

Brian said:


> Still running stock rooted. Played around with a couple but I am personally waiting for the daily updates to slow down. Plus my phone is just perfect right now. Don't feel like re-doing all my apps and such


Kinda feel like that. Pete's is pretty basic and everything works. Would like some custom stuff but hate the constant flashing and restoring

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Brian said:


> Still running stock rooted. Played around with a couple but I am personally waiting for the daily updates to slow down. Plus my phone is just perfect right now. Don't feel like re-doing all my apps and such
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I agree im such tired now im looking around for the room with the least tweaks.id be happy with bone stock with toggles in the status bar.
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> I agree im such tired now im looking around for the room with the least tweaks.id be happy with bone stock with toggles in the status bar.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+10

Bounced off a cell tower near you by ICS and my Galaxy Nexus. Zoom Zoom


----------



## originaldobo (Jun 18, 2011)

Running Gummy as of now. Haven't had any issues. I'm a fan of kejars work and know this rom will just be the beginning of liberty.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## ap4tor (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm happy with axiom and DTs work. Most releases were flawless for me.

To those complaining about daily updates, just relax and skip releases if you like. Many of these ROMs come out with little to no bugs and updates are not necessary .


----------



## combatmedic870 (Aug 31, 2011)

ap4tor said:


> I'm happy with axiom and DTs work. Most releases were flawless for me.
> 
> To those complaining about daily updates, just relax and skip releases if you like. Many of these ROMs come out with little to no bugs and updates are not necessary .


 this what I have been doing. I'm going to go to 2.1 tonight and upgrade till a full wipe and chill for a while again.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nuclearemp (Sep 12, 2011)

4.0.1 with a few tweaks = great rom

Divx playback +1
Everything works +1


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Currently on axiom 2.1 but I plan on switching soon that's one of the main reasons I got this phone to enjoy all the dev support from everyone's hard work

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## 360razir (Dec 1, 2011)

PaulG1488 said:


> Currently on axiom 2.1 but I plan on switching soon that's one of the main reasons I got this phone to enjoy all the dev support from everyone's hard work


+1


----------



## 360razir (Dec 1, 2011)

Running AXI0M 2.1 with imo's Lean Experimental v3 w/InteractiveX. Was running default Axi0m kernel all day today and very smooth and no bugs/lags with anything I have done so far. Wallet works, Google Sky/Earth, YouTube, Browser (desktop mode mostly), Quadrant, SetCPU stress tests. Running 1350 w/default voltage. Most likely going to try Milestone 1 next and spread the love around.


----------



## BFirebird101 (Dec 20, 2011)

Axiom kicks tushy. Been a fan of TH3ORY since he made my Bionic kick tushy when it sucked and he's throwing out more stuff in his releases everyday. It takes 4 min to restore apps if release calls for a data wipe so it's not a big deal. But everybody is going to have a personal favorite different from everybody elses. Axiom 2.1 is smoother than I can't believe it's not butter, now has FB integration, superb battery life on standby, excellent support from community, and it appears he tweaked the screen colors since they now appear more vibrant like with what fransiscos did to his kernal. No problems, no force closes, and no lag. Couldn't ask for more.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian (Jun 7, 2011)

ap4tor said:


> To those complaining about daily updates, just relax and skip releases if you like. Many of these ROMs come out with little to no bugs and updates are not necessary .


I wouldn't call it complaining at all. I am thrilled about all of the Dev love that this phone is getting. I just know once I start flashing, I am going to want to have the latest version of whatever rom I am using. Not necessarily a "flash-a-holic"...but maybe it's just my calm before the storm haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## elektroshok (Dec 24, 2011)

just switched to kang, toro milestone 1.
Was on AXI0M 2.1 but battery life wasnt too hot.

Still trying to figure out the best kernal with a Battery life/performance ratio a little towards the battery side...

Suggestions?


----------



## mfish123 (Dec 27, 2011)

phooky said:


> i've tried zygote/axiom, rootzboat, and roman's aokp.. aokp has been my favorite by far. it is extremely polished, has a huge amount of customization in 'rom settings', and i just love the concealable pulldown toggles in the notification shade.


The customization on aokp looks really cool. From a battery life / performance standpoint, how did these 3 stack up for you?


----------



## mfish123 (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm on Axiom 2.1 with the included imoseyon lean kernel. I have it pretty heavily undervolted. I really couldn't ask for much more. Its nice and smooth and fast - no lags or force closes. Battery life is very solid. With roughly 2 hours of screen on time (mostly web browsing and texts) and a half hour give or take, I can get almsost 24 hours of battery life with wifi connected and on (while screen is off) the majority of the day.

I am interested in trying Roman's Android Open Kang Project Maguro Build X and Rootzboat V5. Anyone that has tried some or all of these and can tell me the pros and cons?

As far as Kernel's, has anyone compared imoseyon lean to Apex kernel? Any other high performing kernel's that anyone reccomends?


----------



## jblade (Oct 9, 2011)

AXI0M . Stable and amazing battery life.


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Is anyone aware if rooted users/unlocked users can accept the 4.0.3 ota when it's available without losing root or any other issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## TEK112 (Dec 22, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Is anyone aware if rooted users/unlocked users can accept the 4.0.3 ota when it's available without losing root or any other issues.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


From what I have read, if you are only unlocked and rooted it will update, but lock the phone down again. Then again, I have not personally confirmed this.


----------



## elektroshok (Dec 24, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> Is anyone aware if rooted users/unlocked users can accept the 4.0.3 ota when it's available without losing root or any other issues.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


From what i've read if you're rooted you will lose root with the OTA update...


----------



## elektroshok (Dec 24, 2011)

TEK112 said:


> From what I have read, if you are only unlocked and rooted it will update, but lock the phone down again. Then again, I have not personally confirmed this.


I don't think it will re-lock the bootloader - it will just take away root so you will have to re-gain root access if you update OTA


----------



## Wessiide (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm stock rooted right now was wondering what the best easiest way to get cwmr on here? Also does clearing data delete all media etc? I know when I unlocked boot loader I was aware my phone would get a clean slate but was not used to losing all my saved files pics etc (came from a fascinate that my SD card would always remain untouched after data / cache / dalvik clearing.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_maniac (Jun 9, 2011)

stock
its stock


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Right now I'm using axiom with Nova. I wish I knew how to get the Widgets back into the app menu, but I'm okay with the way it's working. The only thing that pissed me off is every time I use the search bar and type something while in landscape mode, the text looks all screwed up. Each letter has a line at the left and right of each letter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrwirez (Jun 19, 2011)

Pete 4.0.3 Bugless Beast. Because it ROCKS... [LTE]


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

Wessiide said:


> I'm stock rooted right now was wondering what the best easiest way to get cwmr on here? Also does clearing data delete all media etc? I know when I unlocked boot loader I was aware my phone would get a clean slate but was not used to losing all my saved files pics etc (came from a fascinate that my SD card would always remain untouched after data / cache / dalvik clearing.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Best and easiest way to get cwmr is with rom manager and when u do wipe data/factory reset it will keep whatever is in your /sdcard folder so if its in there its safe

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------

